# 120 mm fan for case



## 947740 (May 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a 120 mm fan for the back of this case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103021

Does it matter what kind of 120 mm fan I get? Any recommendations?


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Any 120mm fan should work. Look for that uses bearings as opposed to bushings.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well not excactly!

heres how i tell which fan would be better 

now fans move air in CFM = Cubic Feet Per Minute look at different fans and there CFM the one you see with the highest say 35.4cfm thats a good one, go ahead and buy it! you should get a pci fan blower too it goes into a pci slot and sucks the air out of the vent :grin: you can even put this under a pci-e card and it will take the air off that and blow it out for better cooling power


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

kinda old thread, but in all honesty it doesnt make a huge difference unless your into either super high performance (60 cfm <) or super quiet (20 dba >). just get what looks good i guess...most generic 120mm are just that: the same thing, give or take a few differences. all up to you


----------

